# Spay



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I have done it I have booked Poppy in for her spay on Thursday.
She is having keyhole surgery. Didn't realise how awful it feels putting her through it. She is still a baby 5 half months :baby2:
As some of you may be aware that my hubby has vascular dementia and I don't think I could handle a season as well. I was originally getting a boy but fell in love with my lovely Poppy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She will be ok. I am not going to let Willow have a season either. Everyone has different opinions on this, but I trust my vet and she feels it is best. Of course I am glad she feels that way because I don't want to deal with this one in heat  I do wish we had the keyhole but we don't. 
We will be thinking of you next week. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Good luck and wishes for a speedy recovery for Poppy!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you both for your wishes.
I had two German shepherd bitches that were not spayed I showed them so they had to be entire. Both had pyometra one was really ill and I nearly lost her. They both lived to 16.
I believe that unless you are going to breed from your bitch have it done. It is such a distressing illness for the dogs to go through.
I love Willow she is such a cutie. It is a shame that they do not do keyhole it is less invasive. Is it just the area you live or is it something that isn't done over the pond. Xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Ps Jake is lovely too xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Thank you both for your wishes.
> I had two German shepherd bitches that were not spayed I showed them so they had to be entire. Both had pyometra one was really ill and I nearly lost her. They both lived to 16.
> I believe that unless you are going to breed from your bitch have it done. It is such a distressing illness for the dogs to go through.
> I love Willow she is such a cutie. It is a shame that they do not do keyhole it is less invasive. Is it just the area you live or is it something that isn't done over the pond. Xx


Not one place in my state offers it. I would consider taking her to another state but then if there were any complications after I am not sure my vet would deal with it.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't understand why they don't offer it. Perhaps more money to be made doing it the conventional way x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> I don't understand why they don't offer it. Perhaps more money to be made doing it the conventional way x


For sure as they have to stay over night


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure Poppy will be fine, others who have had the key hole option have been very pleased with how well their girls recovered.
Kiki was done conventionally just before 6 months and was absolutely fine once she had slept off the anaesthetic.... Don't worry too much Donna, here they don't keep them in over night and in fact they phoned me and asked me to pick Kiki up 3 hours earlier than they had originally arranged because she was yipping so much she was making their ears bleed! Once home she curled up in her bed and slept peacefully in her comfy onesie.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Took Poppy for her spay this morning at 8o'clock. Poor thing was half asleep too early for her. She was very excited as the vets is inside well known pet store and she usually gets a treat when we leave. The wag soon went out of her tail when she realised it was the vet feet planted on floor so it was a drag or pick up.
Returned home to eat breakfast alone no one to share my yogurt. No one to help sort the washing and most of all no nice warm body snuggled against me while I watch neighbours.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Just think how happy she will be to see you when you pick her up!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope all has gone well, you can have some nice gentle cuddles when she comes home. xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy feeling sorry for herself after her spay. All went well also heard something you don't often hear from a vet "we owe you a refund"


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry photo didn't load first time x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Poppy, she has got those drugged up eyes still and even lying down she looks a little tucked up - by Saturday you'll probably be worrying about how to keep her calm and stop her jumping around like a mad thing


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Suppose we should enjoy the peace while we can. Turned my back for a minute and there she was on her favourite chair.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That looks much more comfy


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

She also left a nice present in front of the reception desk. Thank goodness for BH ::ugh::ugh:


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

erinafare said:


> She also left a nice present in front of the reception desk. Thank goodness for BH ::ugh::ugh:


LOL tit for tat!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Poppy. I'm glad she is ok. She looks so sad. Molly had her spay done around 2 months ago. I was dreading it but she healed up really good. She sulked for about 3 days after and then she back to her crazy antics

She didn't get the keyhole cause I don't know if that exists in Canda so we had to put a onesie and her and an inflatable head collar so she couldn't get at the stitches it was a long 2 weeks of healing.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

It's a shame keyhole isn't available as it much easier on the dog. No stitches she has to go back in 2days just for the nurse to have a look. Of course it is more expensive than conventional surgery but the dog is back to normal in 5days. Price also included thorough ear clean, claws and glands.
I thought it would be widely available across the pond.
Thank you everybody for your best wishes.
Christine & Poppy xxxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It sounds great 5 days is way better than 2 weeks. After 2 weeks of no activity Molly was bouncing off the walls Plus she had a small hernia removed. I'm glad Poppy will be ok soon! By the way love her name that is so cute!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy Day after her spay


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like she is doing really well, lovely picture.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you she is doing really well. Back on normal diet and can go for walks on Tuesday.
The hardest was trying stop her from being too energetic xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So glad Poppy is doing well. I was quite excited when I read about the keyhole surgery, as I am dreading Savannah being done even though its not for ages yet. I have rang around the vets in our area and they don't do it, one insisted it didn't exist and the animal hospital said they are thinking of doing it in the future but not imminent When the time comes I think I will look in to how far I would have to travel to get it done this way, thanks for highlighting this.

Big hug and kiss to Poppy, bet she will enjoy her first off the lead walk


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry you are having trouble finding a vet that does keyhole surgery. Until I posted I thought you just had the choice when you went along to your local vet. Our local PAH has a vets in the store and lucky for me they did the op. The surgery is open in shop hours handy if you are working as they are open on a Sunday. They also offer a care plan which I joined.
Hope when the time comes you are successful xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you, I have done some more research, me with bee in bonnet!:question: There are no vets that do it in South wales at all, but I have found one in Bristol about an hour away, so will definately be going there if no local vets start doing it in the mean time. Thank you so much for your post, the thought of having them spayed made me think long and hard about having a girl (wouldn't swap her for the world now) so this really has made me feel better about the prospect


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Poppy looks really well in the Day after picture. She is a cutie. I'm really encouraged to hear the keyhole was a success as I have Roo booked in for hers on 4 July. Unfortunately it now clashes with our School's sports day so not quite sure how I'm going to manage logistics! I'm sort of hoping for rain so sports day get's postponed! Don't tell the kids... :undwech:


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Guess your lonely day is coming to an end, and Poppy will be home soon for all the TLC you can give her hope all is well, hugs to you both.


Oops!! Just realised I'm a little out of sync with this thread!! Glad she is recovering well


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Hours drive is not too bad.
Poppy went in at 8am and I collected her at 3-30 of course your vet may have different time line. She had to go back to have it checked after two days but just saw the nurse.
These are the instructions from vet.
For the 5days no walks. When toileting keep on lead. Bland diet for couple of days. Keep dog as quiet as possible.
Poppy still has loose poos but is now back on BH so hopefully will clear up soon.
Check wound for swelling or discharge. If dog keeps licking wound onesie or cone.
Poppy hasn't notices hers.
Poppy did get out into the garden while I was hanging washing out and did a doodle dash and has been going up stairs and jumping on furniture and she is ok. Xx


----------

